# Whats the deal on these bags?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Scheels Outfitters Bag Target
How they holding up...........25$ no bad for a bag if its able to last.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I've had mine for a couple of years anf it has held up well. I'm going to buy another one or two.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

For 25 bucks you can't go wrong.


----------

